# AAA Marble Motoro & my pups feeding vid



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a vid of a captive bred marble that i hand picked during my visit to thailand. took a vid before he goes to his new place! at least we will get updates since hes going to my friends place!

also a vid of my new babies that im growing out for my big tank! future breeding project!

YouTube - 04222011 AAA Marble Motoro

YouTube - 04222011 New Imports


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, how much cash did you spend down there!

They all look great. Can't wait to see all the lil guys grow up. You'll be pooping out babies in no time!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Cool Vids - Thanks for posting!!


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

good looking rays


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! and heres a pic of a wild caught marble i got from charles 6 months ago. she got pregnant after 2 months of having her with my mature male. she will be joining a royal marble that my buddy bought from charles a while back to see if we can get them to pair up and have pure marble pups. took a last pic before i sent her off.

shes almost 15 inches in diameter now.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a pic of when i first brought her home. same rubbermaid tub used.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how big is your tank setup ?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> how big is your tank setup ?


i only have a 2 foot wide 210 gal tank. thats also why i wanted to move her into my friends 3 foot wide tank. hope shell reproduce with the royal marble!!

heres a vid of his royal.
YouTube - Sp. with Royal marble


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

I call dibs on one of those pups should be awsome pattern


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

striker said:


> I call dibs on one of those pups should be awsome pattern


no problem! hope she gets knocked up soon! lol


----------

